# Brock vs Roman was trash



## Oracle

Come in spam a couple finishers and literally that was fucking it.

id be pretty pissed off if I payed for tix for night two only considering how great night one was.


----------



## Chelsea

Everything about Roman is trash.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Don't see how anyone expected any different from their last matches hell even WM34 displayed more intensity than tonight in comparison, It was always simply about Roman unifying those Titles and ending his rivalry with Brock not putting on the best match of the night that honour goes to Edge and AJ.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking seriously?
> 
> All that hype and that’s how you do it?
> 
> I despise Roman, but, putting that aside, even if Brock won in the same fashion, that’s not how you close, not only a match that’s been plugged as “the greatest match of all time”, but, the biggest show of the year.
> 
> What a huge disappointment.


Imagine advertising this as the greatest match ever and then using 4 moves and going 13min. Vince put on a better match. 🤣


----------



## Prosper

It was literally a carbon copy of all of their previous matches. All they did was spam their finishers for 15 minutes while adding the obligatory barricade spot. They attempted to do nothing new. At least make it a HIAC match if you’re gonna bill it as the biggest match ever. WWE is the epitome of lazy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Vince’s botched stunner was better than this entire match.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Of course it sucked. Look who it is.


----------



## JoePanther

Odd match. Ends ubruptly with 12 minutes of PPV time left. I was expecting someone to confront Roman due to how much time was left. Strange ending.


----------



## brewjo32

The finish was anticlimatic. Sad because the match was rather good, not great.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Match wasn't good but Reigns is double champion now so that's all that matters.

Acknowledge the Undisputed Champion ☝☝☝


----------



## Strategize

I mean, Brock's the problem? He refuses to do barely anything.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

See Brock works in those suplex spam type matches because he literally is the godzilla of wrestling. When it comes to Reigns though, he's never really shown the ability to have a great, versatile match without someone carrying him. This is a fact. I don't care if people adore Reigns or not, no one can say he sets the world on fire in the ring. So when you pair the two together, Reigns wrestles a Brock match as a Brock imitator, and it sucks. 

Everyone with a triple digit iq knew that was going to happen as soon as the match was announced. I'm surprised people were genuinely excited for it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It was terrible, and Roman is terrible. Brock forgot his whole moveset except for suplex and F5. I got flamed in the WrestleMania thread for being negative about it. Am I supposed to lie and say it was good? Just calling it like I see it. TRAAAAAAAASH


----------



## Magicman38

If you’ve seen one Brock/Roman match, you’ve seen them all.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Strategize said:


> I mean, Brock's the problem? He refuses to do barely anything.


They always book Brock and Roman this way is more the issue.

Brock's wrestled Bryan, Balor, AJ, and others and has had tremendous matches with all of them. Roman's had a ton of great matches during his reign.

But together, the match is finisher spam, which can be fun, but they do it every time and the finish to this was just random and kinda lame.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I will say it does some like Roman legit hurt himself. Barely managed to lift up one of the belts. Maybe an injury audible perhaps???


----------



## RainmakerV2

I honestly expected something different with the build and the whole "blood for blood" thing. Maybe they'd make it no DQ, plunder things up, get juice..but no..it was just the same match they always have. Highly disappointed.


----------



## sawduck

If you got excited for a roman/brock match you only have yourself to blame for being disappointed


----------



## Irish Jet

Hilariously the one match that they built up well was the worst.

Awful. Such an underwhelming finish after the hard work that had been done across the board. I've generally been a fan of Reigns' dominance and I love a good dominant heel run but this is definitely going way too long and it's time to mix things up. He'll probably be champ until next year's Mania knowing this company though.


----------



## The One

This is why I get confused with Brock marks. He doesn’t bring anything new to the Ring same old Brock we got in 2014.


----------



## Sincere

Of course it was. Just like all their matches have been. It is always the same. This was entirely predictable. I don't know why anyone thought it'd be different, tbh.


----------



## Bobholly39

Strategize said:


> I mean, Brock's the problem? He refuses to do barely anything.


I doubt it 

There's been reports of Brock being picky in what he wants to do for certain matches - but this wouldn't be the match he holds back in. I'm sure he was all-in commitment wise


----------



## DanielBryanfan96

I have to admit I was looking forward to this match. I thought with Brock being the face and Reigns being heel it would bring a different dynamic and we’d get something more exciting.

Underwhelming.


----------



## Upstart474

I thought the match was decent but not terrible. I really enjoy this year's Wrestlemania, one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Sadly we expected a match that was going to be average, and it was in fact very average. Time Brock gets in the bin.


----------



## Lorromire

As others hhave said, what else did anyone honestly expect, lol.


----------



## AthleticGirth

So the hype got me. Watched live and expected something special, a real war and a match for the ages, Heyman getting his comeuppance, carnage with the Usos, lots of colour - instead we got a perfunctory match no better than a TV main event that gave Roman his win back from 34. 

_Brock's heart just ain't in it at half a million dollars a minute._ 

Oh well, at least there's Ospreay v Mox to look forward to.


----------



## The One

Lorromire said:


> As other shave said, what else did anyone honestly expect, lol.


Brock from 2003. Why don’t he wrestle anymore?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

As a Reigns and Brock mark. I will be honest here. This match was nothing special and nothing different. I am disappointed nothing new was added in. You hype this match and this is the result you get? Lazy ass shit.


----------



## Lorromire

The One said:


> Brock from 2003. Why don’t he wrestle anymore?


Even if it was 2003 Brock, in no world could Roman make it a good match


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lorromire said:


> As others hhave said, what else did anyone honestly expect, lol.


I never go in to a match between these two and expect the greatest match of all time, but, it’s the biggest event in wrestling, they feed us like the match has the potential to be good, then it falls flatter than Charlotte’s ass. I just hoped they’d at least make it something more than spamming moves and finishing in less than 15 minutes. Give it heart, give it feeling, have it show us it deserves to close out the biggest show of the year. Instead, just got skullfucked once more.


----------



## BlissLynch

I don’t think it’s either Brock or Roman’s fault. Roman’s had a Tremendous run. And it continues. Just the blueprint for them is passé. The belts are now unified. Maybe we can look forward to the brands unifying again.


----------



## DammitChrist

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking seriously?
> 
> All that hype and that’s how you do it?
> 
> I despise Roman, but, putting that aside, even if Brock won in the same fashion, that’s not how you close, not only a match that’s been plugged as “the greatest match of all time”, but, the biggest show of the year.
> 
> What a huge disappointment.


Yea, at least Edge vs Randy Orton from Backlash 2020 lived up to the excess hype it got for the build.


----------



## Derek30

Like I said in the mania thread. Awesome video package. Entrances had me invested. Paul and Brock doing their introductions was awesome. Hyped up. Then just went into moves. An overdone barricade spot to no pop or shock. More moves. And that was it. It’s like the guys didn’t hate each other at all. No story told. No trash talk. Just guys doing moves. Should have been an all time Mania moment.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lorromire said:


> Even if it was 2003 Brock, in no world could Roman make it a good match


Yea, did you see that Spear to the back?


----------



## Derek30

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, did you see that Spear to the back?


Roman was targeting those country kidneys. Should have ripped one of those kidneys out and told at least one story.


----------



## Lorromire

Catalanotto said:


> I never go in to a match between these two and expect the greatest match of all time, but, it’s the biggest event in wrestling, they feed us like the match has the potential to be good, then it falls flatter than Charlotte’s ass. I just hoped they’d at least make it something more than spamming moves and finishing in less than 15 minutes. Give it heart, give it feeling, have it show us it deserves to close out the biggest show of the year. Instead, just got skullfucked once more.


That would take some common sense to come up with, though. Judging from what happened earlier in the show, Vince is all out of that.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

The match has been overdone. None of the wrestlers were willing to innovate with their move sets. They stuck to the same old tired moves. They didn’t introduce anything new, it was the same match we saw before. They played it too safe and the objective wasn’t to end the show on a high note with Lesnar winning. Roman is meant to be their biggest full time star, he is meant to continue his reign as champion. They coasted through the match to ensure that Reigns was the undisputed champion.


----------



## SPCDRI

It was a 10 minute match that ended 10 minutes early. The pompous Roman Reigns entrance and all the preliminary fluff before the match might have been as long as the match. If Heyman constructed this, it was rush rush rush do all the high spots, do some big spot outside and it was a barricade spot they do every month on television and then it ends like that. Was Roman hurt? Did the ref botch it? It just ended that early with Roman Reigns grinning with his toilet bowl veneers like a dope. Johnny Knoxville's comedy match was honest to God better than the BIGGEST MATCH OF ALL TIME at THE MOST STUPENDOUS WRESTLEMANIA EVER!


----------



## Fergal

That match made me realize wwe are out of ideas how to create shock or tell stories in matches
It's always same spots on rinse and repeat 
Refree pushed aside,1000 kickouts after finishers,spear through barricade - we have seen it all
The only missing was probably a announcer table spot.
So boring ,lazy and uninspiring.
I'm not going into hyperbole and call it worst match but very forgettable match that no one is going to remember as WrestleMania main event.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I was completely expecting it to be ass so I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## AlexfromAus

This Wrestlemania as a whole was so much better than I anticipated going in, but unfortunately this was the one big let down we all knew it would be. I miss the old main events that were unpredictable and not the same recycled stuff. Face or heel, it’s the Roman Reigns show.


----------



## Asuka842

It was basically just their last Mania match all over again, and that one sucked as well.

Logan Paul put more effort in than these two.


----------



## promoter2003

AlexfromAus said:


> This Wrestlemania as a whole was so much better than I anticipated going in, but unfortunately this was the one big let down we all knew it would be.* I miss the old main events that were unpredictable and not the same recycled stuff. *Face or heel, it’s the Roman Reigns show.


And yet some rag on these matches not being workrate wonders, but they sure delivered the emotional rollercoaster. They didn't even have the luxury of having DECADES of material to work off either. They are the blueprint.












































This match was boring until last 15 minutes, but at least they worked 60 minutes for fans. 


















I mean they promoted the match as going to be GREATER than these lol. They need a PAT PATTERSON badly for help!!


----------



## RamPaige

i haven't seen it yet. But then again, I've seen their other matches and those were a disappointment as well. This isn't Rock vs Austin. Hell, this isn't even Cena vs Orton.


----------



## CM Buck

Roman vs Brock is what I imagine sex with Gwyneth paltrow is like. The foreplay is hot then she just lays there arms a spread telling you she's quite pleased in a monotone voice then after 8 minutes ruins it even more by telling you to please nut in her bed side cum container so she can make a semen scented candle for her gloop line.

You're left drained, ashamed and with the latest Coldplay album


----------



## The XL 2

Pretty much anyone in the history of the business could be at least as over as Roman Reigns if they got half the push. Curt Hawkins, Mark Jindrak, Bam Neely, whoever. The match was an embarrassment, as all of Reigns matches vs Lesnar are.


----------



## Irish Jet

I have to assume the original (and predictable) twist was Heyman betraying Brock. 

Remember before Reigns’ covid how they were teasing at him being retired and he was probably originally gonna have much more involvement in the build up. Reigns testing positive and then Lashley getting hurt seemed to mess up their plans in different ways.

As it is it’s just unbelievable that there was nothing original for this match at all.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

How could it be any good? Roman is shit in the ring and on the mic. Such a boring wrestler, no charisma whatsoever, just a look. His heel turn sucks, too. It’s only good in comparison to his shit face run. All this time wasted on a guy who can’t speak in front of an audience.


----------



## adamclark52

The ending seemed very anti-climactic


----------



## greasykid1

Yeah, it was probably the worst match over the 2 days of Wrestlemania. Not a good way to end what was actually a fantastic weekend of wrestling.

Reigns/Lesnar should have been amazing. They have faced each other enough times now that they should be able to put together something really special. But what we got was a paint-by-numbers, bog standard, WWE-Style main event with minimal wrestling, that INCREDIBLY TIRED barricade spot YET AGAIN, and what felt like 10 minutes of finisher spamming.

This is the Wrestlemania main event. You should be watching the old tapes of Rock/Austin, Taker/Michaels, Angle/Lesnar and shaping your match like those, not this "2 Big Guys That Both Have To Look Strong During And After" crap. They booked this like it was Goldberg V Goldberg, and it just didn't work.

I have always like Reigns, and I've come round to dislike Lesnar less in the last year or so. But man, this was disappointing. At the end of what is certainly a top 3 Wrestlemanias of all time, this was just completely lacking excitement and storytelling. Shame.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Reigns is complete garbage. You've seen this match before, but given the "biggest match of all time" branding I was expecting a little more carnage. Couldn't even get that. Biggest match my ass, been hundreds of better ones. 

Insult to the history of the business trying to prop that trash up as something great.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Imagine being there for two long, tiring days. All the crowds and queues and heat and sweat and stink. You see Night One and go back to your hotel just ecstatic after seeing Austin and Owens and talking about how cool it was. Night two you go home and you just feel utter disappointment from the Torpid Chief vs Bork Laser.


----------



## -XERO-

*Sorry about the injury & alot of your backlash, Roman 👊*



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510882877579296772Undisputed WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns may have suffered an injury on WrestleMania Sunday.
> 
> As seen in the photos below, Reigns’ arm appeared to be swollen during the final stages of his main event bout against Brock Lesnar. Also, Reigns could be heard telling Paul Heyman that something “is out” moments before the finish. According to _Wrestling News, _Reigns was possibly talking about his shoulder popping out of the socket. It was also noted that Reigns may have torn a muscle.
> 
> The finish to the Reigns vs. Lesnar match was heavily criticized by fans on social media. It’s likely that Reigns’ injury led to the flat finish, and an audible was called by the wrestlers.
> 
> Reigns was visibly in pain while trying to hoist both titles, but did manage to get the injured arm up. He also posed for a photo with Heyman after the match, as seen below.
> 
> Stay tuned for updates on Roman Reigns’ possible injury.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510855050175909890
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510848737161056257
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510861369024950277
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510845697276456962


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

Lmao at people who expected anything else. This is fucking Brock. 

They ruined Brock vs Bobby, then Brock ruined EC, now Brock ruined ME of WM.

He will wrestle again and don't worry it will be same exact shit


----------



## Freelancer

Did anyone honestly think this was going to be a good match? Nothing either of them have done in the past should of made anyone think that.


----------



## JTB33b

You have two guys who spam two moves over and over again in all their matches. Put them together and this is what you get.


----------



## Upstart474

I think Roman might have been injured during the match, time will tell.


----------



## Bobholly39

You know, I'm a lot more easy going than most fans around here who complain about match quality. feuds, etc. all the time. I had no problem with the Lesnar vs Reigns main event. Sure it's happened a lot, but I felt this is the first time it had a legitimate good story/reason for happening, and the build was really good, and it really felt like an epic matchup between 2 wrestlers who are absolutely at the top of their game who you legitimately couldn't really see losing. 

But....a couple of minutes into the match, I got bored. I felt like we had seen it all before, too many times. I actually don't mind a finisher-fest as some call it, as it makes big match feel more special, but when you've seen 2 guys already do it before (more than once), it becomes less fun. I kept waiting for them to do something different/capture my attention, and it never really happened.

I don't think it was a bad match - it just wasn't great. Which is disappointing.


----------



## Tomzy95

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> *See Brock works in those suplex spam type matches *because he literally is the godzilla of wrestling. When it comes to Reigns though, he's never really shown the ability to have a great, versatile match without someone carrying him. This is a fact. I don't care if people adore Reigns or not, no one can say he sets the world on fire in the ring. So when you pair the two together, Reigns wrestles a Brock match as a Brock imitator, and it sucks.
> 
> Everyone with a triple digit iq knew that was going to happen as soon as the match was announced. I'm surprised people were genuinely excited for it.


No, he doesn’t. He’s a predictable fucking bore.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Brock lesnar has been a spot monkey since his return from UFC. That’s his role. How has anyone expected anything else?


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

It does nobody any favors, Brock doing the job at his 3rd mania in a row, Roman basically squashing brock, one must think what Brock is thinking now about the future of his career, and Roman tribal cheif stitch is getting stale, the reign will proabably go on another year, people will get bored, he will proabably get go away heat , nobody besides Cody Rhodes(and it still too early yet to tell, wwe knows how to ruin a good thing) can dethrone the tribal chief with credibility.

Do they turn Roman face to give some different dynamics to his reign? have Jay turn on him finally, and give Jay a push? Do they just keep having him squash the roster multiple times to build up Rock vs Roman at 39? By then the intreast in Roman would die down, and Rock would dissapear with the title back to Hollywood for a while? Would Rock insurance risk him getting injuried, when he still has a sucessful film career, and cooking show? Will they build up Austin Theory has a cowardly heel who cashes in a MITB on Roman , now Roman in the chase as a baby, and Theory as a heel with vince on his side?

Roman win kind of put the main event scene in a catch 22.


----------



## Tomzy95

Geert Wilders said:


> Brock lesnar has been a spot monkey since his return from UFC. That’s his role. How has anyone expected anything else?


Does that mean people have to enjoy that shit? Some people like variety.

Riddle does it, Baeszlar does it. Hell, even Rousey, for all her limitations, tries harder than Lesnar.


----------



## Trivette

I for one still can't fathom the obstinancy of WWE to book Reigns/Brock as the Main Event again after the abysmal failure and deafening boos at Wrestlemania 34. I was there and no one seemed to be going home happy 😅

That said, my expectations were low- so much that I went to sleep after Edge/Styles. Boy am I thankful for waking up well-rested and not irritated from stayng up too late. Feel for those who burned the midnight oil and especially those who tangled with crowds all night to only experience a lack luster closing match. Apparently Reigns got injured and I do hope the Big Dog recovers soon.

There seems to be little reason to go out of my way and watch this match later. No twists, no new moves or sequences, no significant plotlines? Was there anything really missed? Was there any cliffhanger to make people want to watch RAW?


----------



## Bobholly39

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> It does nobody any favors, Brock doing the job at his 3rd mania in a row, Roman basically squashing brock, one must think what Brock is thinking now about the future of his career, and Roman tribal cheif stitch is getting stale, the reign will proabably go on another year, people will get bored, he will proabably get go away heat , nobody besides Cody Rhodes(and it still too early yet to tell, wwe knows how to ruin a good thing) can dethrone the tribal chief with credibility.
> 
> Do they turn Roman face to give some different dynamics to his reign? have Jay turn on him finally, and give Jay a push? Do they just keep having him squash the roster multiple times to build up Rock vs Roman at 39? By then the intreast in Roman would die down, and Rock would dissapear with the title back to Hollywood for a while? Would Rock insurance risk him getting injuried, when he still has a sucessful film career, and cooking show? Will they build up Austin Theory has a cowardly heel who cashes in a MITB on Roman , now Roman in the chase as a baby, and Theory as a heel with vince on his side?
> 
> Roman win kind of put the main event scene in a catch 22.


You say Roman winning kind of put main event scene in a catch 22, and there's some truth to that - but Brock would have been worst, no? Who is legitimate enough to fight Brock?

With Reigns they have some options. In no order:

1. Seth. Great match at Rumble with unfinished business they can go back to

2. Lashley. He never lost his title clean 

3. Cody. Id wait a bit/build up to it, but eventually

4. AJ. I know he just lost at mania, but move brands, he can easily recapture credibility as a babyface and get a great match/feud out of Reigns 

5. Drew. 

Imo all 5 of those names match up better with Reigns vs Brock (Lashley would be an exception, instead that we just saw Brock vs Lashley)


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Bobholly39 said:


> You say Roman winning kind of put main event scene in a catch 22, and there's some truth to that - but Brock would have been worst, no? Who is legitimate enough to fight Brock?
> 
> With Reigns they have some options. In no order:
> 
> 1. Seth. Great match at Rumble with unfinished business they can go back to
> 
> 2. Lashley. He never lost his title clean
> 
> 3. Cody. Id wait a bit/build up to it, but eventually
> 
> 4. AJ. I know he just lost at mania, but move brands, he can easily recapture credibility as a babyface and get a great match/feud out of Reigns
> 
> 5. Drew.
> 
> Imo all 5 of those names match up better with Reigns vs Brock (Lashley would be an exception, instead that we just saw Brock vs Lashley)


Your right about Seth, and their is unfinished business, AJ would need time to build him up, from their past matches Reigns and AJ do have chemistry , Austin Theory like I said could be built up in a cowardly heel with Vince at his side, cash in a MITB and turn Reigns face, Lashely I would go against Lesnar to finish business there, Drew idk about to be honest what to do with him, maybe also fued with Lesnar, with Lesnar looking for redemption for his 3 maina losses, being it started all with Drew, Cody I get everyone happy for him, but let's see where this goes, and he needs to be built up.

What I mean catch 22 is they built up Reigns so strong, almost Brunno like , it will line hard to have someone go over credible, yet unlike Brunmo era, long reigns tend to get stale in the fans eyes, I welcome to a degree sort of long Reigns but I'd go 18 months at months before the fans start to sour on it, also I forgot to mention in this post, I think Jay should turn on Reigns and the other Uso and start being built up , if you have a main event scene with Edge, AJ, Orton, Riddle, Bron, Jay Uso, Reigns, Lashely, Cody, Austin Theory, Seth Rollins, and part timer Lesnar it does shake things up a bit, when are they gonna call Bron up from NXT he has the so hard to find it factor.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Tomzy95 said:


> Does that mean people have to enjoy that shit? Some people like variety.
> 
> Riddle does it, Baeszlar does it. Hell, even Rousey, for all her limitations, tries harder than Lesnar.


If Lesnar keeps getting booked, then whatever he is doing is working. Money talks. 

His matches are not for “number of mOvEs” pro wrestling marks. They are for WWE fans, casual and hardcore, who consist of men, women and children.


----------



## Tomzy95

Geert Wilders said:


> If Lesnar keeps getting booked, then whatever he is doing is working. Money talks.
> 
> His matches are not for “number of mOvEs” pro wrestling marks. They are for WWE fans, casual and hardcore, who consist of men, women and children.


Sure, but that is because it’s Brock Lesnar himself. He has a presence, much like Goldberg.

I’m willing to bet those same people would enjoy him even more if he brought out his old self here and there too.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Bobholly39 said:


> You say Roman winning kind of put main event scene in a catch 22, and there's some truth to that - but Brock would have been worst, no? Who is legitimate enough to fight Brock?
> 
> With Reigns they have some options. In no order:
> 
> 1. Seth. Great match at Rumble with unfinished business they can go back to
> 
> 2. Lashley. He never lost his title clean
> 
> 3. Cody. Id wait a bit/build up to it, but eventually
> 
> 4. AJ. I know he just lost at mania, but move brands, he can easily recapture credibility as a babyface and get a great match/feud out of Reigns
> 
> 5. Drew.
> 
> Imo all 5 of those names match up better with Reigns vs Brock (Lashley would be an exception, instead that we just saw Brock vs Lashley)


As far as Brock goes , he can face Drew redeeming his last 3 wrestlemania losses that started with Drew, and make a story if if Brock still has it in him, he lost Heyman, the title, he getting up there, etc. Habe him face Bron when Bron called up, there unfinished business with Lashely, maybe Austin in a 15 minute unscheduled match if Brock can work safe, and the record in that is mixed in his career.


----------



## The real Axel

Yeahhh real bad match. Was expecting them to both to go crazy and bleed. Even AJ/Edge was disappointing. Night 1 was so much better and I actually got to watch that one live. Cody/Seth, Bianca/Becky and Austin/Owens beat anything on the show tonight.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Oh God here's the cry babies again! I liked the match. Neither guy is gonna steal the show , it was obviously gonna be a hard hitting and the hardest of their moves type match. Crowd liked it too so keep crying for nothing


Was that picture real that's floating around of Romans elbow sticking out. It's like all purple n all too. If that's real that explains them possible ending it earlier too.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bobholly39 said:


> You say Roman winning kind of put main event scene in a catch 22, and there's some truth to that - but Brock would have been worst, no? Who is legitimate enough to fight Brock?
> 
> With Reigns they have some options. In no order:
> 
> 1. Seth. Great match at Rumble with unfinished business they can go back to
> 
> 2. Lashley. He never lost his title clean
> 
> 3. Cody. Id wait a bit/build up to it, but eventually
> 
> 4. AJ. I know he just lost at mania, but move brands, he can easily recapture credibility as a babyface and get a great match/feud out of Reigns
> 
> 5. Drew.
> 
> Imo all 5 of those names match up better with Reigns vs Brock (Lashley would be an exception, instead that we just saw Brock vs Lashley)


Lashley should be next.

I absolutely hate when someone loses the title without being beaten and then doesn’t immediately go after it. It’s annoying enough that he just goes to WM fighting Omos but he has to immediately call Roman out or he looks like a bitch. I’m sure WWE just trust people to forget.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

The real Axel said:


> Yeahhh real bad match. Was expecting them to both to go crazy and bleed. Even AJ/Edge was disappointing. Night 1 was so much better and I actually got to watch that one live. Cody/Seth, Bianca/Becky and Austin/Owens beat anything on the show tonight.


Night 1 was amazing two great moty contenders(btw Rollins is finally growing on me, give his career some more time, and he might be the next mr.Wrestlemania, and Bianca has somthing in her) Austin also surprisingly being good in a unscheduled match that wasnt great or no classic but entertaining 15 minutes that was good for what it was and sent fans home happy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking seriously?
> 
> All that hype and that’s how you do it?
> 
> I despise Roman, but, putting that aside, even if Brock won in the same fashion, that’s not how you close, not only a match that’s been plugged as “the greatest match of all time”, but, the biggest show of the year.
> 
> What a huge disappointment.


They said it was THE BIGGEST MATCH EVER. lol


----------



## Bobholly39

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Your right about Seth, and their is unfinished business, AJ would need time to build him up, from their past matches Reigns and AJ do have chemistry , Austin Theory like I said could be built up in a cowardly heel with Vince at his side, cash in a MITB and turn Reigns face, Lashely I would go against Lesnar to finish business there, Drew idk about to be honest what to do with him, maybe also fued with Lesnar, with Lesnar looking for redemption for his 3 maina losses, being it started all with Drew, Cody I get everyone happy for him, but let's see where this goes, and he needs to be built up.
> 
> What I mean catch 22 is they built up Reigns so strong, almost Brunno like , it will line hard to have someone go over credible, yet unlike Brunmo era, long reigns tend to get stale in the fans eyes, I welcome to a degree sort of long Reigns but I'd go 18 months at months before the fans start to sour on it, also I forgot to mention in this post, I think Jay should turn on Reigns and the other Uso and start being built up , if you have a main event scene with Edge, AJ, Orton, Riddle, Bron, Jay Uso, Reigns, Lashely, Cody, Austin Theory, Seth Rollins, and part timer Lesnar it does shake things up a bit, when are they gonna call Bron up from NXT he has the so hard to find it factor.


I get what you mean about catch 22, and yes that is one of the drawbacks of building Reigns so strong, that there seems to be close to no one credible enough to fight him next.

But my first post....as much as your catch 22 is true with Reigns, it would be even worst with Brock as champion had he won. There are even less credible/worthy opponents to Brock. The 5 wrestlers I listed match up better with Reigns for various reasons.

Can you imagine Cody vs Brock as champ? Total mis-match. At least Cody vs Reigns, there's the fun AEW vs WWE dynamic/story you can lean on.

Drew vs Brock - already been done, would be a bit redundant to revisit. Drew vs Roman as champ? Never been done, could be a good match

Seth vs Brock - I mean, Seth does ok vs Brock, but it's also been done. Seth vs Roman also has been done, but unfinished business from Rumble, so easier/better story to tell if they want to.

I agree AJ needs credibility, but he's one of those guys who can get it very quick. And I think he matches up better vs Reigns than vs Brock

Lashley - well, he just fought Lesnar. It could be fun to re-visit again for sure, but vs Roman it's a fresher feud.

So all i'm saying is - I agree with you that booking Reigns so strong makes it hard to find credibly challengers for him next. But if Brock had won the title - it would have been even harder.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Bobholly39 said:


> I get what you mean about catch 22, and yes that is one of the drawbacks of building Reigns so strong, that there seems to be close to no one credible enough to fight him next.
> 
> But my first post....as much as your catch 22 is true with Reigns, it would be even worst with Brock as champion had he won. There are even less credible/worthy opponents to Brock. The 5 wrestlers I listed match up better with Reigns for various reasons.
> 
> Can you imagine Cody vs Brock as champ? Total mis-match. At least Cody vs Reigns, there's the fun AEW vs WWE dynamic/story you can lean on.
> 
> Drew vs Brock - already been done, would be a bit redundant to revisit. Drew vs Roman as champ? Never been done, could be a good match
> 
> Seth vs Brock - I mean, Seth does ok vs Brock, but it's also been done. Seth vs Roman also has been done, but unfinished business from Rumble, so easier/better story to tell if they want to.
> 
> I agree AJ needs credibility, but he's one of those guys who can get it very quick. And I think he matches up better vs Reigns than vs Brock
> 
> Lashley - well, he just fought Lesnar. It could be fun to re-visit again for sure, but vs Roman it's a fresher feud.
> 
> So all i'm saying is - I agree with you that booking Reigns so strong makes it hard to find credibly challengers for him next. But if Brock had won the title - it would have been even harder.


It bad with both of them in a catch 22, I think having Jay, Cody, Bron(when they call him up), Aj , Rollins, Austin Theory face Reigns with Lashely, connor mcgregor (if they bring him in as a heel who snapping on everyone, calling out Lesnar to a shoot fight), also Drew in a redemption storyline to avenge Lesnar straight mania losses that begin with Drew, and also Austin theory as a chickenshit heel, and Stone Cold in a 10- 15 minute brawl type match (if Lesnar can work safe for it, and not so stiff) would for both men, and the product overall freshen things up, maybe even Edge now starting his heel factions have a fued with Lesnar, with Lesnar going through the faction to get at Edge, again considering Edge past injury, Lesnar would have to work safe, it a mix record there.

I also think you misunderstood my last post, maybe it fault with miscommunication, what I'm saying is having a main event, and uppercard scene with Seth Rollins Rollins, AJStyles, Brock Lesnar, Bobby Lashely, Jay Uso, Austin Theory , Bron Brekker, Roman Reigns, Drew Macintyre, Riddle, Randy Orton would freshen the product up, it proabably also time to end brand split, and unifying the title is the right choice.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Roman has been trash his entire main event run. 

No idea why anyone would be surprised, I literally tuned out before the main event to avoid wasting my time.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

PavelGaborik said:


> Roman has been trash his entire main event run.
> 
> No idea why anyone would be surprised, I literally tuned out before the main event to avoid wasting my time.


He a little overrated, he has that Lex Lugar aura about him where promoters droll over his looks, and so fourth, and they push him to the moon time after time, even if the fans arent kosher with it.

However he seems more natural as a heel , than a babyface, and you get him in there with the right opponent (ie - Aj Styles, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Brock Lesnar(Ie - there mania 31 match was great until the ending), Samoa Joe, etc) he not that bad , and having heyman with him helped a bit, still now the talent roster has potential with Rollins, Cody, Drew, Bron, Austin Theory, Aj , Edge, Briddle, Orton, Jay Uso (when they pull the trigger on a heel turn and breakup the Usos), Lashely, etc in the uppercard to main event levels on the card they can for sure switch it up a bit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> He a little overrated, he has that Lex Lugar aura about him where promoters droll over his looks, and so fourth, and they push him to the moon time after time, even if the fans arent kosher with it.
> 
> However he seems more natural as a heel , than a babyface, and you get him in there with the right opponent (ie - Aj Styles, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Brock Lesnar(Ie - there mania 31 match was great until the ending), Samoa Joe, etc) he not that bad , and having heyman with him helped a bit, still now the talent roster has potential with *Rollins, Cody, Drew, Bron, Austin Theory, Aj , Edge, Briddle, Orton, Jay Uso *(when they pull the trigger on a heel turn and breakup the Usos), Lashely, etc in the uppercard to main event levels on the card they can for sure switch it up a bit.


Honestly that's a pretty paper thin roster, especially when you consider he's either beaten several of them or they're on RAW. 

No idea what they're going to do now. 

Is going going to appear on both shows now? I mean he should, considering the Smackdown roster is literally pathetic at this point. 

Selfishly I hope he doesn't as I still watch RAW a few times a year and would prefer to not have to turn the channel when he pops up.


----------



## philsphan26

Can someone explain the hype for Roman? I honestly do not get it one bit. He can't wrestle at all and he can't speak on the mic, which is why Heyman is there. The head of the table is fun, but not to this level. Is his merchandise the top selling? What are people into with this character? I come from the early era's of Flair, Hogan, Hart, Mr Perfect, then into the Rock/Stone Cold, etc. This just doesn't feel like that. I'd rather see Brock be the unbeatable wrestler. Undertaker lost his streak to Brock and then last night Reigns squashes him with ease. Just un-realistic. I'm hoping Cody becomes the next guy for a few years. A lot of storylines there


----------



## brianbell25

Whether the finish of the match was rushed or not (because I do believe Roman dislocated his shoulder trying to reach the ropes which was part of the script and the finish was rushed because of it), for a match billed as the biggest of all-time it seriously under delivered. Honestly Stone Cold and Kevin Owens had a better match the night before and Austin hasn't had a freakin' match in 19 years. The only saving grace of last night was Stone Cold's appearance after the whole McAffee/Austin Theory/Vince McMahon bit. Stone Cold Steve Austin literally stole the show this weekend and he had competed in a match in 19 years prior to this weekend.


----------



## Whoanma

philsphan26 said:


> Can someone explain the hype for Roman? I honestly do not get it one bit. He can't wrestle at all and he can't speak on the mic, which is why Heyman is there. The head of the table is fun, but not to this level. Is his merchandise the top selling? What are people into with this character? I come from the early era's of Flair, Hogan, Hart, Mr Perfect, then into the Rock/Stone Cold, etc. This just doesn't feel like that. I'd rather see Brock be the unbeatable wrestler. Undertaker lost his streak to Brock and then last night Reigns squashes him with ease. Just un-realistic. I'm hoping Cody becomes the next guy for a few years. A lot of storylines there


Agreed. Except for the Cory stuff at the end.


----------



## philsphan26

Whoanma said:


> Agreed. Except for the Cory stuff at the end.


There’s not a whole Lot of good storylines they can build on. Cody has a lot that could make him a good face for a while. The current group is stale


----------



## Sad Panda

Thank god for Pat McAfee and Wee man for saving night 2 of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> He a little overrated, he has that Lex Lugar aura about him where promoters droll over his looks, and so fourth, and they push him to the moon time after time, even if the fans arent kosher with it.
> 
> However he seems more natural as a heel , than a babyface, and you get him in there with the right opponent (ie - Aj Styles, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Brock Lesnar(Ie - there mania 31 match was great until the ending), Samoa Joe, etc) he not that bad , and having heyman with him helped a bit, still now the talent roster has potential with Rollins, Cody, Drew, Bron, Austin Theory, Aj , Edge, Briddle, Orton, Jay Uso (when they pull the trigger on a heel turn and breakup the Usos), Lashely, etc in the uppercard to main event levels on the card they can for sure switch it up a bit.


Only time Luger really never got over was in the fed.


----------



## promoter2003

Chan Hung said:


> They said it was THE BIGGEST MATCH EVER. lol












This is why I'm ragging them for being WCW Starrcade 97 main event lol. I was already not expecting much, but it use to be fun calling out WCW for stuff like this and WWE needs it too when warranted. When they use to brag about "Bigger Better Badder" we got things like Hogan slamming Andre. They just made Roman and Brock look like a flop regardless if Roman was hurt which only reiterates things like what Bret Hart says about Goldberg lol.

As someone mentioned, STEVE AUSTIN was the star of BOTH nights. Go back to Royal Rumble time and no one would even think that lol.


----------



## VodooPimpin

JoePanther said:


> Odd match. Ends ubruptly with 12 minutes of PPV time left. I was expecting someone to confront Roman due to how much time was left. Strange ending.


Yes I thought ending it with the simple spear was stupid . They built this match up for this long and they end it with Brock trying and f5 Roman slipping out and one spear takes out Brock, then nothing happens after. I’d expect maybe Brock to get up at least and start killing people or something . Or getting his hands on hey man or something. Night 1 ended better lol they may as well have had stone cold close night 2. I expected the USO’s to get more involved or some type of swerve but hey let’s see what’s next now for Roman. The only people I see beating him now are gable Stevenson if they want to start him off with a bang or the rock. Anyone else beating him at this point would not make sense


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Was looking at cagematch for another thread, and noticed something. The last time Brock had a singles match that went over 20 minutes... was against Taker at Mania 30. Brock/Roman's longest match was Mania 34 at about 16 minutes. The couple others they had in 2018 were under 10. The Crown Jewel one they had last year was 12. Even the one-on-one portion of the Brock/Roman from Mania 31 before Seth showed up was only about 15 minutes.

So I don't know I believe Brock/Roman was going to go another 10+ minutes. I think at most, assuming the Roman injury is legit and it caused an audible, the match last night was only going another 5 at most. Brock had already hit the F5, Roman hit multiple spears. Didn't seem like the match was going much longer anyway. It was right in that "sweet spot" for Lesnar matches as is.


----------



## WSE

I was perfectly fine with the decision to have the match for a third time at Mania.

The build actually felt fresh with Brock as a face and Roman as a heel. 

The match though- meh. Both of these guys are better workers than the match they put on. It was disappointing given the excellent build.


----------



## Blade Runner

Roman's entrance was longer than the match itself.


----------



## leobeast

Even if Roman's injury was legit, the 10 minutes before that were utter trash anyway.


----------



## Ratedr4life

They've been repeating the same match now for 7 years. Tell me any of their matches are different than their first encounter at WM31.

Superman punch, and german suplex spamming, few Spears, F-5's, something on the outside, quick finish that seems out of place.

If there is a god, hopefully that is the last time we ever see these two against eachother.


----------



## Chris22

I don't what people were expecting. It was a typical Brock/Roman match just like the rest of their matches.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I will say this Roman had killer matches with McInytre and Cesaro last year. Brock on the other hand is lazy. (see matches against ambrose & lashley)

Main Event sucked and looked like a 2k22 simulation. Knoxville vs Sami was better.


----------



## venkyrenga

People are being hyperbolic here. And I can understand why. 

After the entrances the match felt really big, reminded me of how far Roman had come from their first encounter in WM 31. This was a real matchup between two of the biggest stars of the era. I would say this was biggest match atleast in the last 7 years. The match itself was of course disappointing. But it wasn't abysmal like some say. It feels that way because of the hype. If it was on a b-ppv people would have been just fine. And everybody is ignoring that there may have been a legit injury. If that was the case we don't know at what point they decided to rush the match. The show was obviously ended 10-15 mins early. Having said that except for the kimura spot nothing else in the match was really exciting. It just felt flat. But again we don't know what really happened with the injury situation. 
And let's not act like Roman and Brock never had a good match. Their first encounter at WM 31 was fantastic to say the least.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Johnny Knoxville > Lesnar and Reigns
Pat McAfee > Lesnar and Reigns
Logan Paul > Lesnar and Reigns


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean the people seemed to like it.


----------



## MickeyMenthol

The match was boring, no doubt. The finish made no sense. A single spear brings down Brock Lesnar? Ok fine. But I will say Roman looked like a god last night. He's never looked better. His skin tone, his musculature, his hair and that entrance were better than the match. The man is a superstar on par with some of the greats.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

RogueSlayer said:


> Johnny Knoxville > Lesnar and Reigns
> Pat McAfee > Lesnar and Reigns
> Logan Paul > Lesnar and Reigns


Adam Cole > Lesnar and Reigns


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

MickeyMenthol said:


> The match was boring, no doubt. The finish made no sense. A single spear brings down Brock Lesnar? Ok fine. But I will say Roman looked like a god last night. *He's never looked better. His skin tone, his musculature, his hair* and that entrance were better than the match. The man is a superstar on par with some of the greats.


----------



## Adapting

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Adam Cole > Lesnar and Reigns


This gimmick has already been used. Try again.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

Adapting said:


> This gimmick has already been used. Try again.


no gimmick here, just a genuine Adam Cole fan


----------



## James Cagney

The match wasn't trash by any means. It was enjoyable, but yes it shouldn't have been this short.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Turns out Reigns got hurt during the match, hence why the match wasn't that good. Anyways the story continues with Reigns as champion and thats all that matters. Also the fans were interested in this match. They didn’t shit on it like WM34. They were invested in this match


----------

